

iPhony - nimeshneema
http://daringfireball.net/2002/08/iphony

======
st3fan
"The article seems to insinuate that Apple could make Sherlock run on a cell
phone; that’s impossible, unless the cell phone were actually running Mac OS
X, which definitely is impossible."

Yeah .. even Gruber sometimes writes claim chowder :-)

~~~
nimeshneema
Yeah

